# New fixed ride



## fossala (2 Dec 2019)

Picked this up the other day to do LEJOGLE in 7 days. Did a 100mile ride yesterday and have a 200k DIY set up for tomorrow.

First carbon bike and really stiff and comfortable. I have some parts being delivered for a carbon wheelset I'm building. Mack/lightbicycle 50mm/cx-ray.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Dec 2019)

Might i ask what is LEGOGLE?


----------



## fossala (2 Dec 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Might i ask what is LEGOGLE?


Lands end to John o groats and back again.

Edit: Balls, it was supposed to say LEJOGLE.


----------



## Dave Davenport (2 Dec 2019)

Blimey! That must be 250 miles plus per day for a week, assume it's in the spring?


----------



## fossala (2 Dec 2019)

Dave Davenport said:


> Blimey! That must be 250 miles plus per day for a week, assume it's in the spring?


400k a day, starting on June 1st.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Dec 2019)

fossala said:


> 400k a day, starting on June 1st.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Dec 2019)

So I'm guessing it isn't a 9am start after a full English (and beers the night before) like Skol and my LEJOG next year?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Dec 2019)

Puts us under some pressure though Nick. Don't want anyone lapping us!!!!


----------



## fossala (2 Dec 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So I'm guessing it isn't a 9am start after a full English (and beers the night before) like Skol and my LEJOG next year?


I know which one sounds more fun...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2019)

@fossala good luck to you indeed , i presume you have a support crew 
As i can't quite see you getting a rack on that one


----------



## fossala (3 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @fossala good luck to you indeed , i presume you have a support crew
> As i can't quite see you getting a rack on that one


Yeah, my old man. He's just retired. We talked about LEJOG in 4 days over the years but settled on LEJOGLE as I live in Cornwall so I might as well cycle back...

He did LEJOG with me in 7 days but due to his speed our days where long.


----------



## Sharky (3 Dec 2019)

Nice bike - what's the gearing being planned for these longer rides?


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Dec 2019)

A hell of a challenge - chapeau to you. That saddle with that drop to the bars looks like hell to me, but you clearly know what you are doing.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Dec 2019)

fossala said:


> 400k a day, starting on June 1st.


I did 400k in a day once. No ... wait ... it took me 25 hours.

Best of luck.


----------



## fossala (3 Dec 2019)

Sharky said:


> Nice bike - what's the gearing being planned for these longer rides?


I'm geared at 73" for the last year but will have it a little higher as I'll be on fast flatter A roads.


----------



## Sharky (3 Dec 2019)

fossala said:


> I'm geared at 73" for the last year but will have it a little higher as I'll be on fast flatter A roads.


Nice gear that - I used to be able to ride something like that all day, but now down to a 61" gear on my training rides, but can still push a 95" on our evening 10 courses.


----------



## fossala (4 Dec 2019)

Managed a 200k DIY today just fine. 7hrs 8mins total time.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2019)

fossala said:


> Managed a 200k DIY today just fine. 7hrs 8mins total time.



Does that include food and call of nature stops ?
Either way hats of to you @fossala


----------



## fossala (4 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Does that include food and call of nature stops ?
> Either way hats of to you @fossala


Yeah, total time. Moving time was 6hrs 47 mins. 1 pee and one food stop, all other food was eaten on the bike.


----------

